# Those of you with multiple boards: How many sets of bindings do you use?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I have too big of a quiver, and I have 2 main bindings I use and one setup that doesnt change that has the third set. For Sushi and FA I'd run 2 sets.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

2 boards, 1 all mountain and 1 powder specific including the Sushi, 1 Burton Genisis bindings. The other day I got out of bed, dressed, changed my bindings are was out the door is 6minutes. I don't need 2 sets of bindings, just one good set although both are same system which is your issue. I never pack with my bindings on the board, I cover the board then put on top. Pack the boards so the thing drags well as my bag is long, then you can put multiple bindings on top over a pair of tracksuit pants or something if you want.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Myoko said:


> 2 boards, 1 all mountain and 1 powder specific including the Sushi, 1 Burton Genisis bindings. The other day I got out of bed, dressed, changed my bindings are was out the door is 6minutes. I don't need 2 sets of bindings, just one good set although both are same system which is your issue. I never pack with my bindings on the board, I cover the board then put on top. Pack the boards so the thing drags well as my bag is long, then you can put multiple bindings on top over a pair of tracksuit pants or something if you want.


Lol, I have 3 boards and 4 sets of bindings. (...sold one board, kept yhe bindings.). 

I Don't really know why, (...prolly cuz I don't do it very often) but I usually mess up my binding setup a couple of times before I get it right seems like _every_ time I change or switch something. 

So once I get things right! They tend to stay put. Lol. 

However, When I do travel on a plane, I remove one pair when packing the boards in my bag. But I bring that pair as well and mount them for the duration of the trip as soon as I hit the room. ?


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

I think if I lived where I could drive to the snow, nahh, would still only have one set of bindings as one pair is always the best


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Myoko said:


> I think if I lived where I could drive to the snow, nahh, would still only have one set of bindings as one pair is always the best


Might be a.... "I don't live near a mountain & I don't want to waste what little slope time I have" thing. ?

I take all three boards with me up north and even to my little 350' vert, 1/4 mile long run local hill. _Never_ take fewer than 2 boards. ?

And since I almost _always_ take a turn riding all three during any given session,..? If I had to switch binders ea. Time,.. I'd be standing in front of the tool bench ALL day. ?‍♂?


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

OK I get the difference now. If i had a car or easy access to another board when I am on a mountain (which I never do unfortunately), I would have multiple boards and bindings for sure as often it's a powder in the morning then groomers in the afternoon thing....and it would be cool to ride different boards on the same day.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

I have four boards and four bindings. Although one set of bindings are really old and ready for retirement. They won’t be replaced. But in your case might as well get another set, not for convenience as much as investigating different brands/feel.


----------



## Eug (Mar 6, 2020)

Scalpelman said:


> I have four boards and four bindings. Although one set of bindings are really old and ready for retirement. They won’t be replaced. But in your case might as well get another set, not for convenience as much as investigating different brands/feel.


Yes. That was one of the reasons I was considering the EST. Same brand but very different design.

Actually, my current Burton bindings are medium and I have only a US/CAN 6.5 boot size so technically my bindings are too big, but they seem to work. Ideally though, for size reasons I wouldn't be using my old disc-based bindings on either board so it'd be nice to have the compatibility of a new pair of small bindings for both boards just in case. That would suggest Re:Flex if I went Burton... but then that would mean I couldn't try out EST.

If I got non-Burton bindings I'd have to get extra discs. How much extra cost is that? Burton bindings are currently 20% off and in stock at the small size. For other brands, some of them are also available at discounted prices, but small men's are very hard to find. Sales people have been pointing me towards women's bindings. However, while I don't care much about the colours, I won't do that since Burton states the designs for women are a little different, and they not just different colours and names.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Eug said:


> Yes. That was one of the reasons I was considering the EST. Same brand but very different design.
> 
> Actually, my current Burton bindings are medium and I have only a US/CAN 6.5 boot size so technically my bindings are too big, but they seem to work. Ideally though, for size reasons I wouldn't be using my old disc-based bindings on either board so it'd be nice to have the compatibility of a new pair of small bindings for both boards just in case. That would suggest Re:Flex if I went Burton... but then that would mean I couldn't try out EST.
> 
> If I got non-Burton bindings I'd have to get extra discs. How much extra cost is that? Burton bindings are currently 20% off and in stock at the small size. For other brands, some of them are also available at discounted prices, but small men's are very hard to find. Sales people have been pointing me towards women's bindings. However, while I don't care much about the colours, I won't do that since Burton states the designs for women are a little different, and they not just different colours and names.


Other brand bindings that are channel compatible will work on traditional inserts too, won't need separate discs. At least that's true for Unions, no personal experience with others, but I'm assuming it's the same with those. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have three binding on 3 boards out of 5. Burton Step-on on Warpig, Flow fuse GT hybrid on Chemin and Flow fuse Hybrid(converted)on my Rossi One.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

4 solids, 4 bindings. I spontaneously decide which board(s) I ride in the morning and want to grab it n tide not tinker with bindings in the morning (I'm NOT a morning person)


----------



## Eug (Mar 6, 2020)

chomps1211 said:


> However, When I do travel on a plane, I remove one pair when packing the boards in my bag. But I bring that pair as well and mount them for the duration of the trip as soon as I hit the room. ?


Sounds like that's what I'll be doing.

I still haven't decided whether to go with EST or traditional non-EST though for my new bindings. However, I'm now leaning toward non-EST, to get compatibility with both my boards.



neni said:


> 4 solids, 4 bindings. I spontaneously decide which board(s) I ride in the morning and want to grab it n tide not tinker with bindings in the morning (I'm NOT a morning person)


Hah. These days I'm definitely at best a weekend warrior, or a resort trip type of guy, so definitely not the same scenario. That makes a lot of sense for you though.

What that means is I'd be adjusting the bindings the night before in the hotel room, etc. like @chomps1211 does.


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

N


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Many boards, many bindings.
I leave most of them setup and waxed and ready to go at any time.

Also sometimes swap around bindings to see how they feel on different boards and so on. But never on the morning before riding. 

My whole setup is ready and almost all of it loaded in the car the night before. I have just about 2 or 3 neurons functioning in the morning, and they're only thinking about coffee.

EST bindings are awesome. Get a EST Genesis or Cartel for the FA, then something else for the other board(s). I would totally ride Now Pilots on a Sushi ? 

If you buy Jones Mercury it's the same as Now Pilots but also comes with the channel disc.

Union, Ride, Salomon and I think Rome bindings all fit the channel right off the box. Flux and Now you need to get the channel discs, which they give for free.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Used est bindings, especially small ones can be had at a solid price on the used market as well. 

Definitely something to consider! 

I have three boards and 3 sets of bindings. Had 4 and 4 earlier before I sold 2 sets and bought a new setup. 

I could probably do with 2 sets of bindings but I don't like changing them around. EST makes it silly easy though.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Usually bring 3 boards. If i bring a split, I can mount up a quiver solution and just use the split binding, or bring one solid binding extra. If I don't bring a split, I might take 2 solid bindings. Burtons channel can be nasty to swap bindings on when things freeze, so if I have an extra board in the car, I prefer to have the binding mounted on and ready to go. The channel thing can of course be avoided, but the plugs and insert and stuff gets lost, and scrapes other boards if they are on the board..


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I primarily ride three boards. My NS 25 wears Now Drives. My NS Heritage wears Burton Malavitas. My Sims Juice wears Now Selects.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Eug said:


> Hah. These days I'm definitely at best a weekend warrior, or a resort trip type of guy, so definitely not the same scenario. That makes a lot of sense for you though.


I just ride on weekends, too, if that's the definition of weekend warrior.


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

6 or 7 boards. I only have 2 pairs of bindings that I am actively using this season and even then, it’s mostly just one pair, so I move them around a lot.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I fall into the morning brain fog category as well. If I needed to swap out bindings, I'll take a board I don't want to ride just because it has bindings on it already. I like to get bindings for boards that will facilitate how I want them to ride. Those bindings stay with that board till it's retired.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I've been slowly gravitating towards NOW bindings.
Just sold my Malavitas, so now it's official.
I got NOW bindings on all my riders.

Finally got a pair that fits perfect to.
And I rode the chair with JF and his wife & kids earlier this year.
His wife noticed I had now bindings and started the conversation.
So I mentioned that a couple of my now bindings had loose rivets, he said e-mail him & he'll send me some new kingpins.

I told him I seen him at the baked salmon at Seymour & was gonna talk to him about it there, but he was getting mobbed by a million people.

TT


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

timmytard said:


> I've been slowly gravitating towards NOW bindings.
> Just sold my Malavitas, so now it's official.
> I got NOW bindings on all my riders.
> 
> ...


Yep, pretty much there too. I have an older pair of Malavitas and a pair of Flux that I still ride, but I'm probably 90% Now these days. Their ratchets and ladders are still trash though. Blew up another ratchet last Thursday. I've never blown a ratchet on any other bindings, but I think that makes the 4th or 5th Now ratchet I've blown up. Nows with Flux straps and Salomon ratchets would make the perfect binders IMO.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I have 3, going on 4 boards and only one set of bindings. I want a second pair pretty badly.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

3 boards and 1 pair of Now Pilots with extra kingpin tooless kit.
This will change as the kit is driving me mad and I feel the need to try something outside of Now.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Yeah I got the Now kit and it's not necessarily any quicker than swapping normal bindings, but it does have advantage that the bindings will go in exactly the correct place for angles and boot alignment.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

WigMar said:


> I fall into the morning brain fog category as well. If I needed to swap out bindings, *I'll take a board I don't want to ride just because it has bindings on it already. * I like to get bindings for boards that will facilitate how I want them to ride. Those bindings stay with that board till it's retired.


Yes to that. I'd rather take whatever is ready, than have to deal with setting up a board.

Typically play around and switch bindings between the boards, but every once in a while a binding/board combo works so well that I marry them.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

It's easy to get enough bindings for your boards if you pick them up late season.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

The idea of switching bindings around is a nightmare to me. It blows my mind people are willing to swap bindings during the day or even mess around with bindings on the mountain on top of that, I rarely can stop to switch boards. I don't have money to DUMP in to product but I find a way to buy a set of bindings specifically paired for the board they're going on and they never come off except when absolutely necessary for packing on trips reasons.

In the ever more crowded PNW taking 5 minutes to play with bindings on the hill is 5 minutes more of ruined fresh tracks. I also can't explain how frustrating it is to ride with people who want to stop to change their kit, swap something out, etc. Im the worlds most laid back person 90% of the time when it comes to living life but if we're on the mountain and you're like "I gotta go back to the car real quick" or "can we go down to the lodge so I can do this" well there's a good chance I'm telling you to go ride on your own and leaving you.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

I have 5 solids, I have 2 medium NOWs (Pilots and Drives) and 2 sets of Tool-less Kingpins. Just helps keep the clutter down.

I have a pair of Burton Hitchhikers for my split. My splitboard boots don't fit into medium NOW baseplate, so I keep a pair of Large K2 Lien ATs on hand in case I need to ride my splitboard boots in bounds (which I did to start this season when I had a warranty issue).


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I have 4 active boards and one set of bindings. I wish I had another pair.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I have 4 active boards and one set of bindings. I wish I had another pair.


Lol wut?
Dude...


----------



## Eug (Mar 6, 2020)

OK, the sales are in high gear now, so I'm going to buy another set of bindings.

I have old lace-up type Burton MNS Driver boots that are pretty stiff. They are in the US 6.5 size, which Burton states requires a small binding. Unfortunately, none of the local shops sell Burton men's bindings in the small size. They assume all men are medium or bigger, and if they want small, they recommend a medium women's binding instead. Burton advised against that since the build is different, and I've discovered the sizing isn't the same anyway. Just for interest's sake, I tried fitting a couple of Burton women's medium bindings with my boots, and while the footpads fit well, the straps were a tad short. It turns out the men's small is for sizes 6-8 men's boots or else size 5-9 women's boots. Women's medium is for size 6-7 men's and 6-8 women's. Here is a picture of my men's 6.5 MNS Driver vs. the current women's 8 Mint Boa, the latter of which is slightly smaller externally.










My main issue in-store with the women's medium binding was with the ankle strap length. They weren't set up correctly for that boot in the store, but my guess is even if they were set at the longest setting, they still wouldn't go far into the buckle. I presume the small men's ankle strap is long enough but I have no way to test it. (The other problems of course would be the stiffness and overall design, since apparently the women's bindings are softer and have different high back sizes.)

Anyhow, here are my main choices online for Burton small men's bindings (all 2020):

Burton X-Base EST - not available
Burton X-Base Re:Flex - not available
Burton Genesis X EST - not available
Burton Genesis X Re:Flex - not available
Burton Genesis EST - CAD$270 / US$195 / AUD$310
Burton Genesis Re:Flex - not available
Burton Malavita EST - CAD$240 / US$174 / AUD$276
Burton Malavita Re:Flex - CAD$240 / US$174 / AUD$276
Burton Cartel EST - CAD$210 / US$152 / AUD$241
Burton Cartel Re:Flex - CAD$210 / US$152 / AUD$241

I'm leaning toward the Cartel EST. It's a good price, and it's listed as stiffer than the Genesis and Malavita. If not the Cartel EST then the Cartel Re:Flex.

What do you think? This would be for the 2018/2019 Flight Attendant 152. My existing Burton P1 bindings would go on the 2019/2020 Rossignol Sushi 144, which arrives tomorrow. BTW, those are medium bindings, so not completely ideal, but they work well enough.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

1 set of now drives for all my boards, most airlines have a 23kg or thereabouts weight limit per bag so with 2 boards and the rest of my kit i usually am there or a bit over ... can't justify a set of bindings per board based on that. would i buy more bindings if this was not a problem ... hell yes, i am a total equipment junkie


----------



## Eug (Mar 6, 2020)

Eug said:


> OK, the sales are in high gear now, so I'm going to buy another set of bindings.
> 
> I have old lace-up type Burton MNS Driver boots that are pretty stiff. They are in the US 6.5 size, which Burton states requires a small binding. Unfortunately, none of the local shops sell Burton men's bindings in the small size. They assume all men are medium or bigger, and if they want small, they recommend a medium women's binding instead. Burton advised against that since the build is different, and I've discovered the sizing isn't the same anyway. Just for interest's sake, I tried fitting a couple of Burton women's medium bindings with my boots, and while the footpads fit well, the straps were a tad short. It turns out the men's small is for sizes 6-8 men's boots or else size 5-9 women's boots. Women's medium is for size 6-7 men's and 6-8 women's.


It turns out the brick & mortar Burton store in town had smalls in stock. It's a perfect fit with my boots. Yay! Unfortunately, their prices are much higher than the third party shops so I'll still have to order them online.



> Burton Cartel EST - CAD$210 / US$152 / AUD$241
> Burton Cartel Re:Flex - CAD$210 / US$152 / AUD$241


At these prices, I'm almost tempted to buy two sets of bindings... Almost.


----------



## Eug (Mar 6, 2020)

Ended up ordering the Genesis EST small for the Flight Attendant. Hopefully it’s responsive enough. Yes the Cartel is cheaper and is supposedly stiffer but I was seduced by the promise of luxurious comfort.  Plus the fact it was 40% off helped.


----------



## Eug (Mar 6, 2020)

Eug said:


> Ended up ordering the Genesis EST small for the Flight Attendant. Hopefully it’s responsive enough. Yes the Cartel is cheaper and is supposedly stiffer but I was seduced by the promise of luxurious comfort.  Plus the fact it was 40% off helped.


Couldn't resist that 40% off deal. In addition to the Genesis EST for the Flight Attendant, I got Cartel Re:Flex for the Rossignol Sushi.

Way lighter than my old bindings, although part of that is because my old bindings were medium. The new bindings I got were small.

BTW, the EST bindings really restrict how much I can move the bindings back. On the Flight Attendant I use a 20" stance, which is reduced from the recommended 21", which means I'm already a bit back on the front binding, and in turn that means I can't move it much further back. Basically it means I can only move it 0.5" back until I hit the plug for the Channel. The Re:Flex bindings would give me much more room to move back.

Fortunately, for those heavy powder days I'll have the Sushi anyway, and the two boards fit just fine in my snowboard bag if I remove the bindings from the Sushi.


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

I have 7 boards but never travel with more than 3. 

I have reduced my bindings down to 3 pairs now, I use Now Pilots on most of my boards and I have a tool-less kingpin set so I can swap them between 2 boards easily. 

For the 2 boards I own with the channel I have a pair of Burton X-base EST which I bought after trying them on my mates Archetype, plus I found them on sale at 50% off, bargain!

My park board has a pair of Union Contacts which I like for that extra flexability.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I have four sets of bindings because I was trying out different ones and found a few good used deals. I need at least two because I'll swap boards for conditions during the day sometimes. Three is better because I can bring three boards for "just in case it's a powder day"

But lately I've had the desire to get rid of any board I don't ride regularly and just ride twins for everything with a powder board for deep days.

For travel I take 3-4 boards and two sets of bindings, not attached. The primary reason for the second set is as backup in case something breaks.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I think it's reasonable to have at least two pair of bindings if you have more than one board.


----------

